# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ريلج قاهرنج ولا فالعنج ولا شو ما مسوي تعالوا لموضوع لحضات زوجية حانية

## أحلام علي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلاااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااااااااااااته

شحااااالكم جمييييييعا فردا فردا

^^

حرمةً حرمة بنتًا بنتًا ملقوفتًا ملقوفتًا > عفكرة ما يستوي تحطون التنوين على الالف > درس لغة عربية هههههههههههههههه

ماعلينا

 :12 (92): 

شو البرد وياكم منو مرض منو صامد للحين

عني انا المرض غلبني لكني صاااااااامدة

 :12 (17): 


اوكي اوكي ادري وايد ارمس





جوفي حريم

الصراحة عورتوا راسي او بمعنى ادق عورتو راسنا

ريلي خاني ريلي جرحني ريلي ذبحني ريلي قهرني

 :12 (100): 

ياحليلهم الرياييل مساكين مايدرون نحن مستلمينهم تقطيييييييييييييع

بس حريم عادي عادي كملو مواضيعكم ترا جد والله ها يعتبر تنفيس لكم كلام علمي افا عليكم

 :12 (61): 





هالموضوع فكرته مسروقة من منتدى ثاني

وقلت حريم سيدااااااات يبااااالهم هالموضوع فنقلت الفكرة لكم

لكن باخراجي انا نفس الافلام الهندية كيف اتجوفونا في 4 ساعات وبالاخير تقليد افلام انجليزية بو ساعتين

 :12 (3): 

استغفر الله العظيم

ادعوا ادعوا الله يهديني





هني يا حلوات يا امورات نباكم تخطون لنا مواقف استوتلكم مع حبايب القلب

مواقف حسيتوا فيها بحنانهم

وقولوا الباقي رجاء ما شا الله 

والي تخاف من الحسد وماتبا تقول فبرايها بنات بس اتمنى ترفع الموضوع لان كفاية نذكركم بشي جميل حتى لو بدون ما تشاركونا




 :12 (7): 





وانا ببدا بموقف لوحدة من اهلنا





قوووووووولوووووووووووواااااااااا ما شا الله اول شي


الله يطول في عمركم كنا سايرين عوافي مادري مسافي " المكان الي فيه دراجات " >> ياعم انته

وكلنا طبعا لعبنا لان المكان بس فيه الاهل

ريل خالتي يحاول فيها يافلانة تعالي بركبج

وهي ما اطيع ويرمسها وماشي

ويلف لفة ويقولها تعالي وهي ابدا خخخخخخخخخخخخ

اخوي حمود بو 7 سنوات البريء قالها ببراءة القطو مال فلم شريك : خالوا تعالي اركبي معاي

خالتي ماقاومت هالنظرات الطفولية وقالت

ان شا الله حبيبي من عيوني

> ويحك يا خالة ماذا تفعلين أترضين بعرض أخي وترفضين عرض زوجك <

واخوي الظاهر صدق عمره ركبها ومشوا وعاللفة تعرفون شو صار

انجلبت الدراجة

><

وخالتي اتعورت

وكلنا متنا من الخوف

واصد على جهة اليسار واجوفلكم سوبر مان مسرررررررررررررع بالدراجة ساير صوب خالتي

حسيت عمري بفلم هندي والله خخخخخخخخخخخخ

وحليلة على طول فلانة حبيبتي شفيج

وخالتي كانت جد جد متعووووووووورة واخوي اصابات طفيفة هههههههههههههههه لكن نفسيا تازم بدبخت

ويصيح ويقول خالو فلانة خالو فلانة

وريلها يصب عراسها ماي وميت من الخوف عليها واييب السيارة ويخمسون صوب أقرب مستشفى مدري عيادة

وظلت اثار الحادث ممتدة ايام واسابيع في جسمها فديتها

جفتوا حريم مرة ثانية اقبلوا بعرض رياييلكم مب عيال اخوانكم وخواتكم ههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا تنسوون قولوا ما شا الله



او صح

جان زين لو مرة وحدة بالدرب يعني اتجوفون مواضيعي الباقية وترفعونها

هههههههههههههه

عندي موضوع dress عذوقي باقي 4 مشاركات ويستوي عدد الردود 100

 :12 (26): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## بسووووم

ماشاء الله مو على خالتج وريلها

ما شاء الله عليج انتي
سوااااااااااااالف

انا بس برفع الموضوع مع انه مرفوع اصلا 

وماشاء الله على خالتج وريلها والله يبارك لهم

----------


## أحلام علي

> ماشاء الله مو على خالتج وريلها
> 
> ما شاء الله عليج انتي
> سوااااااااااااالف
> 
> انا بس برفع الموضوع مع انه مرفوع اصلا 
> 
> وماشاء الله على خالتج وريلها والله يبارك لهم


هههههههههههههههههههه

يا حرمة

صدقت عمري

رديت قريت الموضوع مرة ثانية

بس بيني وبينج

اعرف اني سوالف

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلمتي عالطلة غناتي

----------


## FFF

ممممممممممممممممممممم






مادري 



يوم بتذكر بخبرج

----------


## baby-rak-

*الله كشخه الموضوع مايحضرني شي اللحين يوم بتذكر بخبرج<<<جان ماغبر الموضووع يوم بتذكرين خخخ*

----------


## dark nigh

موضووووووووع حلووووووووووو

اب اب

----------


## عشان الحب

ياااااااااخي ليش ؟؟ياااااااخي ليش؟؟

أنا مب متزوجه؟؟ ياااااااااخي ليش؟؟ ههههههه :Smile: 

ع العموم ماااشاء الله عليييهم...

وأتمنى أتشرف وأكتب بموضوعج....>>>أنزين كتبتي بعد شوو؟!!

أقولج شي ..في واايد حريمااات عندنا بنطمش عليهم... :Smile: 

فدوووتكم فد وفد حريمااات...أتحفوونا.. :Smile:  :Smile: 

يسلموووو حبيبي ع الموضوووع الحلو شراتج

أتصدقييين يوم أشوف أسمج أذكر موضوعج ف قسم الطبخ...هههه>>ماأدري ليش

اوووووووه وااايد ارمس...

----------


## أحلام علي

> *يوه يوه شو هالمواضيع الحلووه .....* 
> *صبري اعصر مخي واتذكر اذا شي موقف يخليني اتذكر حنان ريلي...........؟؟* 
> *وييي تذكرت بس لااا حرااااااام مابغي اقوووووووووول ..لانه كانت ايام الشر وكنت شريررررررررره*  
> *لا لا لا ما بقوووول قلبي ما يطاوعني ههههههههههه*


احتج احتج

متزوعجة تعشرات سنوات ماعندج غير هالموقف

يلا اعصري اعصري




> ممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مادري 
> 
> ...


ونحن بالانتظار




> *الله كشخه الموضوع مايحضرني شي اللحين يوم بتذكر بخبرج<<<جان ماغبر الموضووع يوم بتذكرين خخخ*


لاحوووووول وانا شادة حيلي ابي اقرا هههههههههههه 




> موضووووووووع حلووووووووووو
> 
> اب اب


فديت راعية الاب




> ياااااااااخي ليش ؟؟ياااااااخي ليش؟؟
> 
> أنا مب متزوجه؟؟ ياااااااااخي ليش؟؟ ههههههه
> 
> ع العموم ماااشاء الله عليييهم...
> 
> وأتمنى أتشرف وأكتب بموضوعج....>>>أنزين كتبتي بعد شوو؟!!
> 
> أقولج شي ..في واايد حريمااات عندنا بنطمش عليهم...
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههه

ظحكتيني يا بنت

وخذي رااااااحتج

^^

----------


## أحلام علي

بنات الصراحة

وااااااااخزياااااااااااااه

><

شو ها ما جفت ولا رد

ماعلينا بقتبسلكم من الموضوع الاصلي لين ما ربي يهديكم وتتبرعون علينا بموقف







> كان البارحة...فأنا حامل في شهري لثاني وتعلمون ما تمر به الحامل من غثيان وتقيأ..وتقيأ البارة بشدة واحسست بدوار ظيع فاتي زوجي خائفا وبالرغم ان ملابسي كلها كانت متسخة (وريحتي ....!) الا انه حضنني بدف وهو يقول سلامات حبيبي ما عليه هذا كله من الوحام واجلسني على السرير..ثم قام بتنظيف الحمام ثم قام بالاعمال المنزلية من غسل صحون وتنظيف المطبخ .. قال لي ارتاحي ولا تتحركي من الفراش..كم احببته في تلك اللحظة شعرت بخوفه علي..حقا ان اشياء او لحظات بسيطة كهذه تزيد من رصيد الحب في قلب الزوجين
> 
> واشكرك اختي الغالية على طرح هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان تشاركنا باقي العضوات ..وكلنا تذكرت موقفا لن اتررد في طرحه هنا


 



> ....................فكرة مدهشه ومميزة للغايه ......
> 
> 
> اشعر بالامتنان الشديد له عندما ياتي من الخارج مخفيا في جيوبه بعض شيكولاته الباونتي ...هههههههه...من الاطفال ويعطيني اياها بالسر ....ههههههههه
> 
> 
> اشعر بحرصه علينا عندما يتفقدنا عند مرضنا .....حمدا لله وشكرا ....
> 
> 
> شكرا مرة اخرى !

----------


## farfela

اسميييييييج سوااااااااااالف يا احلاااموووووووه ^^

انا مب معرسه >> بالمختصر ملقوووفه فديتني 

نتريا المعرسات ^^

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

هيه هيه ، يقوووول لج <--- بتعدي على خير إن شاااااء الله  :Big Grin: 
الليلة اللي كنت بربّي فيها والواااااد مغلبني مش راضي
يتزحزح شويّه  :Big Grin: فكرنا أنا وريلي نسير نتمشى عشان إيـــــــــه ..؟
عشان الياهل يتبحبح حبتين خخخخخخ . . وأبـــــــــدا . . ما فاد
لا مشي ولا ركض ولا حتى وثب طويل <---- اععععععععفد
.
.
.
يوم شاف ماشي فايدة قال : يالله البيت <---- ما كان من الأول يا رااااجل
ردينا البيت جان اييني ألم قوي فجأة ، جان أقول : آه يااااااااني <--- لا عاد
ركككككككككض صوب المطبخ ، جان اييب لي : بندول !
بالرغم من إنه ما يخصه البندول يعني بس حسيت بالحنان 
<---- قومي انخمدي

----------


## baby-rak-

> هيه هيه ، يقوووول لج <--- بتعدي على خير إن شاااااء الله 
> الليلة اللي كنت بربّي فيها والواااااد مغلبني مش راضي
> يتزحزح شويّه فكرنا أنا وريلي نسير نتمشى عشان إيـــــــــه ..؟
> عشان الياهل يتبحبح حبتين خخخخخخ . . وأبـــــــــدا . . ما فاد
> لا مشي ولا ركض ولا حتى وثب طويل <---- اععععععععفد
> .
> .
> .
> يوم شاف ماشي فايدة قال : يالله البيت <---- ما كان من الأول يا رااااجل
> ...



خخخ اسميني ضحكت ع الموقف قاعده اتخيل خخ :Big Grin:

----------


## ريم وفرح

الموضوع كميييييله خالص خالص واوي اوي جداا جداا
شو بلاني ارمس مصري المهم اب اب
ولي عودة لي تذكرت
هذيله الحريم ما نتذكر غير المصايب من رياييلنا ويوم انيي نرمس عن حنانهم ولا نذكر شي (زي الأطط ناكل وننكر) لااااااااا خلاص استويت جدعه اليوم شو بلاني
المهم اذا تذكرت لي عووووودااااااااااااا

----------


## ضبيه-

موضووووووووع حلووووووووووو
ما اذكر شي الحين لاني مضاربه وياه اليوم يوم برضى يمكن اذكر وبخبركم

----------


## dr.reemy

عزيزتي

لو حاطة موضوع اذكري موقف زعلتي فيه من ريلج جان الردود واصلة 100 صفحة..!
بس مثل هالمووضوع صعب الكل يشارك فيه خوفا من الحسد..

----------


## ضي عينه

ههههههه والله ذكرتيني بسالفتي ويا امي عالدراجه وسالفة خالتي بعد ع الدراجه هع 

بس انا ودوني الشرطه يحليلي هع ههههههه

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

مواضيع حلوه 


تسلمين يا حلووومه على هالمواضيع الفنتوكيه يال (بدبخته ) هههههههههههههههههههههه  :Big Grin:

----------


## بطة كيووت

كشششخه 
انا ابا اعرس من كثر ما حسيت انه سوالفكم حلوه 
الله يخلي كل زوجين لبعض و يهنيهم و يخليهم يحبون بعض على طول 

و يرزقنا و يرزق راعية الموضوع الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل يا رب العالمين

----------


## نقنوقة

*الله لايحرمني من ريلي =)
\
/
أكثر شي يكون حنون 
يوم أكون مريييييييييييييييييييييييضة 
^_^
\
/
عاده أنا مصختها وكل يوم متميرضة 
لين ماكشف اللعبة 
\
/
عادة أحينه أدور ع خطه يديده 
منو بيساعدني 
\
وبث*

----------


## سحه

الله يسخر كل زوجين حق بعض يارب ...

----------


## &عابرة سبيل&

هههههههههههه صراحة مواقف جنااااااااان 


على قولت خواتي العزابيات شوقتونا للعرس واهواله،،، الله يرزق كل عزابية ويهني كل متزوجة


والله يخلي كل زوجين لبعض ولا يحرمهم من بعض

----------


## مهرة بلا فارس

الله يهنيييييييييييييكم يا مزوجات 
ويرزقني انا والعزابيات الازواج الصالحين يا رب

----------


## واقع بس خيال

^________________________________________^
وناااااااااااااااااسه وربي
الله يسعد الكل يااااارب

----------


## لحظة غيابك

للرفع

----------


## أم وردتين

ممممممممممم 

اتذكر مره كنت طالعه ويا ريلي والعيال سايرين بيت أهله .. ومن وصلنا ريلي شاف خوانه الاولاد نزل ويلس يسوولف وياهم لين انا والعيال ننزل من السياره المهم وانا نازله من السياره قبضتني دوخه ماحسيت بعمري الا وانا طرررررررخ طايحه ع الارض طبعا اخوان ريلي من سمعوا الخبطه يدورون شو الي طااح طبعا واحد منهم انتبه علي قال حق ريلي حرمتك طاحت الا ريلي صاارووووووووخ وايي ويشلني ويقولي بسم الله علييج وانا عاد قافطه من اخوانه :$ 
ممممممم 

وشي وااايد موااقف .. لي رجعه ان شالله ..

----------


## Miss Nescafe

حيااااااااااتييييييييي

يوم قريت السالفة تذكرت موقفي هههههههههههههههههه

بس انا عاد يفشل خسه الله من موقف


يقولج كنا فمصر فبييت ييرانا المصريين كنا نبات عندهم

فكنت سايرة اتسبح وبابهم من النوع الي يلعوز

خلصت سباحة وجي

ابي اطلع مايستوي مقفول !!

احاول مني مناك

فتحته بالمفتاح ماشي

دقيت عالباب ( الحمام عمكان الحمدلله الكل يمر من عنده )

اختي سمعت

جان تزقر ولد يارتنا

يا حليله دز الباب وجي ماصار

جان يقولي شوفي انتي قافلة من فوق !!

يالفشيييييييييلة

طلعت قافلتنه من مكانين ههههههههههههههههههههههه[/QUOTE]



هههههههههههههه
يا حرام غمضتيني

----------


## أحلام علي

> توني مالجه ماشي مواااقف 
> 
> بس احيد مره كنت اسويله العشا واحترق وكااان بعيد عن بيتنا حليله يا بس عشان يآخذي الدوا مع اني ما طلبت منه 
> الله لايحرمني منه يارب


هييييييييه

حجة وحاجة يقولج

ههههههههههههههههههه




> فديتج كلج على بعضج سوااااااااااااااااالف عسل الله لايحرمج من هلج 
> 
> متى حسيت زوجي حنون علي والله دووووومه حنون بس في هالموقف حنيته خلاااص زادت 
> 
> يوم موعد ولادتي فديته طبعا دخلوني غرفة العمليات ( اهئ اهئ اهئ كان ودي اجرب الطبيعي ) المهم دخلوني وتميت طبعا 5 ساعات لان الضغط عندي ارتفع عسب جي تاخرت 
> 
> المهم قبل لا ادخل قالت لي الدكتورة ريلج يشوفج ويوم اطالعه الا اشوفه مدمع ويقولي نترياج يالسلامه الغالية عقب راح عزكم الله الحمام رايح ينضم عن هلي لانه كان يصييييييييييييييييح علي فديته 
> 
> ودخلت وكانت ختيه وريل اختيه وريلي وهلي اللي يتريوني عند غرفة العمليات ومن طلعوا نونتي فديتها ودوها فوق على طول جان تقول النيرس لريلي خلاص طلعت البيبي سير شوفها فوق تدروون ريلي شو قااااااااال .؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


حليلكم والله يالامهات

والحمدلله على السلامة وربي يسمع منج ويحفظني لاهلي هههههههههههههههههه

ذكرتيني بربيعتي شرا الافلام

يقولج يوم كانت تتعور عشان بتربي

دش ريلها

ولا تصرخ فيه اطللللللللللع >> حق ريلها مب للياهل ههههههههههههههه

اطلع كله منك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ >> ذكرتني بالفلم




> احلى اب 
> 
> لأحلام 
> 
> ومني لج لبن اب 
> > ملقوفه رقم ؟؟!
> مادري كم!
> ههههههه



احم فديت الي يرفعون مواضيعي

وملقوفة رقم كم !! خليها على اللله

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## رزينة بطبعي

موضوع قمة ف الروعة والصراحة نجتاج لنفس هالمواضيع 
مشكورة احلامو ع الموضوع <<< اصغر عيالج ؟ خخخ
لا بس صدق الموضوع فن 
اما انا قنبلة الموسمم 
ملقوووووووووووووووووووفة بقوة 
نتريا المعرسات

----------


## al79

up up

----------


## أحلام علي

> ههههههه والله ذكرتيني بسالفتي ويا امي عالدراجه وسالفة خالتي بعد ع الدراجه هع 
> 
> بس انا ودوني الشرطه يحليلي هع ههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههه

اوييييييييييييييييي

ما اتخيل كككك





> مواضيع حلوه 
> 
> 
> تسلمين يا حلووومه على هالمواضيع الفنتوكيه يال (بدبخته ) هههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه

اش اشششششش الله يستر علينا وعليكم




> كشششخه 
> انا ابا اعرس من كثر ما حسيت انه سوالفكم حلوه 
> الله يخلي كل زوجين لبعض و يهنيهم و يخليهم يحبون بعض على طول 
> 
> و يرزقنا و يرزق راعية الموضوع الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل يا رب العالمين


حسيتي

مي تو

هههههههههههههههههه




> *الله لايحرمني من ريلي =)
> \
> /
> أكثر شي يكون حنون 
> يوم أكون مريييييييييييييييييييييييضة 
> ^_^
> \
> /
> عاده أنا مصختها وكل يوم متميرضة 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه

الحين كل سنة احملي واتمارضي عكيف كيفج

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ربي يحفظكم لبعض

----------


## منورة

سبحان الله فيه رياييل بالعكس يوم تتعور الحرمه لوموها وقالولها شو مركبنج الدراجه ومن هالكلام ماشاء الله على خالتج وريلها الله يوفقهم ويجعل الرياييل مثل ريل خالتج

----------


## شهادي

الله يخلي لنا ريايلنا

----------


## مياسه السويدي

وحليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي انا بعدني 

تراه ضايع ف الزحمه 

يوم بيوصل بخبرج ان شاءالله 

وبالتوفيق للكل

----------


## خدود الورد

الموضوووع وااايد حلووو خلاااني افكر في اشياااء اجااابيه اكثر من تفكيري بالسلبيااات...

السموووحه الغاليه ما احب اذكر خصوصيااات جدام حد بس حبيييت اقولج يزاج الله خير

----------


## أحلام علي

> سبحان الله فيه رياييل بالعكس يوم تتعور الحرمه لوموها وقالولها شو مركبنج الدراجه ومن هالكلام ماشاء الله على خالتج وريلها الله يوفقهم ويجعل الرياييل مثل ريل خالتج


خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وينها خالو عنج

بقول ........... خخخ

----------


## بطة كيووت

^_^ 
ليش اختفيتوا

----------


## شيخةراك

up up up up
up up up
up up 
up

----------


## فطامي89

ملقوفه .......

----------


## خواطر الانثى

> الله يسخر كل زوجين حق بعض يارب ...





> هههههههههههه صراحة مواقف جنااااااااان 
> 
> 
> على قولت خواتي العزابيات شوقتونا للعرس واهواله،،، الله يرزق كل عزابية ويهني كل متزوجة
> 
> 
> والله يخلي كل زوجين لبعض ولا يحرمهم من بعض

----------


## *عواش*

هاع كل المواقف عن الحمل والربى  :Big Grin:  ياحلييييييلكم

----------


## جريحة زماني

للـرفـع ..^^

----------


## شيخةراك

up up up up

----------


## °شيخة الغيد..

نترياااا ردود الصبااايااا المعرسااات.. هع

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

اب اب

----------


## om ryami

حلللللللوه سوالف ويا ويهج خخخخ !!!

امممم موقف حلو ... يوم كنا مسافرين ... حسيت انه مايبتعد عني لو خطوة ... وايد قريب ... كان يخاف علي
حسيت بحبه وحنانه .... >>> قولوا ماشاءالله ^_*

----------


## Ro7 AlRo7

حلو موضووعج

اممم يوم بتذكر بقولج هع هع..

----------


## عبرااتي

وااايد مواقف ما انساها له الله يخليلي بعلي يارب

طبعاا يوم الربى حصلي موقف عندي موعد ودخلوني غرفة ماقبل الولاده لانه الدكنورة قاللتلي لازم نعطيج طلق لانه ياينج نزيف المهم ما ابا اطول بالسالفه وتميت اصارخ من الطلق واقولهم بمووووووووووت وهو يصييح وسار 
للدكتورة ونازعها وقالها بتموتون حرمتي

وتم يقرا عليه وماسك ايدي وانااا اعصرها خخخخخ المهم ولدت بالسلامه وكانت خالوه وامايه ويا وقالتلي خالوه ياحظج الحين عرفت فلان كيف يموت فيج ماشفتي شو سوابنا فالقسم

حتى يوم يلست فبيت اهلي يلست شهرين وتم الا كل يطرشلي مسجات يقولي البيت من دونج مب شي وكاره عيشتي يعني امور صغيره تحسسني اني مهمه وانه صدق يحبني الحمدلله

المهم هوفديته مثل اليهالوه يصيح او يعصب من يحس اني بفارقه يعني هويداوم فالقوات المسلحه وياخذ دورات دوم بالشهور ومن يحيد عمره بيسير قبل لا يظهر تبدا المناحه يتم يصيح ويحظني ويقولي انا خايف عليج ومن هالسوالف ويتم يصيحني ويااه 

ومن امرض يتم ضايج ويكره حياته يعني هاي مواقف تحسسني بحبه وحنانه علني فدااه وربي لا يحرمني منه

ههيه نسيت ومره كنا ظاهرين برا وسرنا منطقه بعيده باماره ثانيه وهاي المنطقه ما نعرفها

المهم سرنا بنصلي العشا والمسيد عووود وماشي ليتات وايده وهو نزل يصلي طبعا مافيه اودام الصلاه مخلصه واطمن يوم قرا قسم النساء وسار

عااد انا قلتله لا تحاتي سير صل ويوم سرت الا الباب مقفوول ياامامي واتم اتحيس وين اسير ومتروعه من المكان مااعرفه وسرت صوب الرييايل بس لانه المسيد عود وفيه طلعات ونزلات ماعرفت وضيعت وهو ظهر وتم ايدورني شاف المكان مظلم وانا ادوره وهو يدورني انا ما لمحت انه فيه شباب لمحوني واجفه بروحي ووقفوا بالموتر هني زاغت عليه الدنيا ياويلي

شو اسوي جان يظهر البطل فويهي وصرخ انتي ووووووووووووووووووووووووووين وخاصه انه لمح سيارة الشباب وكان قبلها زاخني يبا يلوي عليه ياويلي وجاان استحي وبدون لا احس لويت عليه فيلم هندي صح كككككك ومن يومها ما يسير يصلي لين يشوفني دخلت القسم مال الحريم

والله هاللي استوا مبطول عليكم خخخخ

----------


## أحلام علي

> وااايد مواقف ما انساها له الله يخليلي بعلي يارب
> 
> طبعاا يوم الربى حصلي موقف عندي موعد ودخلوني غرفة ماقبل الولاده لانه الدكنورة قاللتلي لازم نعطيج طلق لانه ياينج نزيف المهم ما ابا اطول بالسالفه وتميت اصارخ من الطلق واقولهم بمووووووووووت وهو يصييح وسار 
> للدكتورة ونازعها وقالها بتموتون حرمتي
> 
> وتم يقرا عليه وماسك ايدي وانااا اعصرها خخخخخ المهم ولدت بالسلامه وكانت خالوه وامايه ويا وقالتلي خالوه ياحظج الحين عرفت فلان كيف يموت فيج ماشفتي شو سوابنا فالقسم
> 
> حتى يوم يلست فبيت اهلي يلست شهرين وتم الا كل يطرشلي مسجات يقولي البيت من دونج مب شي وكاره عيشتي يعني امور صغيره تحسسني اني مهمه وانه صدق يحبني الحمدلله
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه

تميت اتخيلكم واقول ياحياتي سوو كيوت ما شا الله

الله يحفظكم

واحس ريلج مواقفه حلوة معاج ربي لاحرمج منه ولاحرمه منج

----------


## عيونكا

up
up up 
up up up
up up
up

----------


## شفايفي غاليه

ههههههههههه تسلمين ع الموضوع الحلو 

انا كنت شريره ف يوم يالسه ويا ريلي وقلت اسوي فلم هندي عليه ونحن نتعشى تميت اصيح اونه عوار ف بطني وع طول شلني للمستشفى وكانت الساعه 1 فالليل الدكتوره قالت حامل هههههههههههه الفلم نهايته سعيده 
فديته والله كان خايف علي ومن الفرحه ماخلينا احد مابشرناه

----------


## ناوية بالرحيل

موضوع حلوووو بس بينغلق لأنه قدييم للأسف ><

----------


## عيونكا

up
up up 
up up up
up up
up

----------


## الأساور

بينغلق يوم بغيت اكتب


صح ساعات ريلي يرفع ضغطي بس مسكين له وايد مواقف حنونه واحد منها

يعرف اني احب الكبده خصوصا مال جدور العزايم والعروس عاد هو مسكين يروح يم مكان الغراف ويبوق لي الكبده ويحطها في المونيوم ويخشها في مخباته 

اسمي انه يحصل تعليقات. بس يسوي طاااف اهم شي اني اااااكلها

----------


## عيونكا

up
up up 
up up up
up up
up

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ملقووووووووووووووووووفة ..

الله يسخر كل زووجيين لبعض ان شااء الله ..

----------


## * ام خماس *

يمنع رفع الموااضيع القديمه يغلق ^^

----------

